# Mucus!



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi, my son is 19 weeks now and has always been quite a snuffly baby but recently he can be fine for a few days then he seems to get loads of mucus and it's disturbing his sleep at night especially as he's lying on his back. It's not like a cold so I'm just wondering if there's anything else that could be causing this. I mentioned it to the doctor and my HV but they kind of fobbed me off saying that it's just a baby thing and he'll grow out of it. He doesn't seem too bad during the day but that's maybe because he's more upright then and it's not such a problem. I've tried raising the cot, vapour rub and Karvol and we got a nasal aspirator which we use to basically suck out some of the mucus (lovely!) Nothing seems to really help. Any suggestions?

love Viv xxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Saline nasal drops may help, it makes babies sneeze to clear the passages.  You should be able to get this on prescription, not sure if you can buy over the counter but worth a try.

Jeanette, hope you did'nt mind!

Jan


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi Jan, I've tried nasal drops as well but I didn't think they made much difference. The thing I'm concerned about is why he's like this. One of the girls on the parents thread wondered if he maybe had slight reflux. I asked my HV about that but she said that they wouldn't test him for it as the tests are invasive and as he's generally healthy, content, feeding well and putting on weight she felt it wasn't necessary. Do you know anything about the tests for reflux? If it isn't that, I just can't think what it could be. 

love Viv xxx


----------

